# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Plotesoni ,deshiren e anetarit qe shkruan para jush...

## erla07

Mendova te hap kete teme,thjesht per tu zbavitur.


Anetari qe do vije pas do te plotesoje deshiren e anetarit qe eshte siper tij.

Psh anetari qe vjen pas meje te thote titullin e nje libri....

Enderr  Mashtruese  (besoj se eshte e thjeshte ,loja)

Po filloj ..Argetim te kendshem....


Kush vjen pas meje te shkruaje dy vargje te nje poezie ....... :Lulja3:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*  LITTLE STONES AT MY WINDOW	
Once in a while
joy throws little stones at my window
it wants to let me know that it's waiting for me
but today I'm calm
I'd almost say even-tempered
I'm going to keep anxiety locked up
and then lie flat on my back
which is an elegant and comfortable position
for receiving and believing news

who knows where I'll be next
or when my story will be taken into account
who knows what advice I still might come up with
and what easy way out I'll take not to follow it

don't worry, I won't gamble with an eviction
I won't tattoo remembering with forgetting
there are many things left to say and suppress
and many grapes left to fill our mouths

don't worry, I'm convinced
joy doesn't need to throw any more little stones
I'm coming
I'm coming. 

Mario Benedetti


















Ti pas me sill nje kenge te Sheratit :P*

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ç'a është ky gjëja mi? Hahet? lol

----------


## arjan03

> Mendova te hap kete teme,thjesht per tu zbavitur.
> 
> 
> Anetari qe do vije pas do te plotesoje deshiren e anetarit qe eshte siper tij.
> 
> Psh anetari qe vjen pas meje te thote titullin e nje libri....
> 
> Enderr  Mashtruese  (besoj se eshte e thjeshte ,loja)
> 
> ...


jetojme te dy ne nje qytet
sa ralle shihemi sa ralle....

kush vjen pas meje te thote emrin e nje aktori

----------


## USA NR1

> jetojme te dy ne nje qytet
> sa ralle shihemi sa ralle....
> 
> kush vjen pas meje te thote emrin e nje aktori


Richard Gere

kush e fiton ligen e Shampionave

----------


## arjan03

mendoj Barcelona.................

kush vjen pas meje te thote nje fjale te urte...............

----------


## tetovarja87

"pune,pune nate e dite,qe te shohim pakes drite"

pas meje nje kenge me tekste..vetem teksti

----------


## Boy

Yes i can see her 
Cause every girl in here wanna be her 

Oh she's a dive, feel the same and I wanna meet her 

They say she low down 
It's just a rumor and i don't believe em 
They say she needs to slow down 
The baddest thing around town 

She's nothing like a girl you've ever seen before 
Nothing you can compare to your neighborhood hoe 
I'm trying to find the words to describe this girl 
Without being disrespectful 

The way that booty moving i can't take no more 
I have to stop what i'm doing so i can put on my clothes 
I'm trying to find the words to describe this girl 
Without being disrespectful 

Damn Girl 

Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, damn girl 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, damn girl 


Yes i can see her 

Cause every girl in here wanna be her 

Oh she's a diva, feel the same and I wanna meet her 

They say she Low down 
It's just a rumor and i don't believe em' 
They say she needs to slow down 
The baddest thing around town 

She's nothing like a girl you've ever seen before 
Nothing you can compare to your neighborhood hoe 
I'm trying to find the words to describe this girl 
Without being disrespectful 

The way that booty moving i can't take no more 
I have to stop what i'm doing so i can put on my clothes 
I'm trying to find the words to describe this girl 
Without being disrespectful 

Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, damn girl 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, damn girl 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, damn girl 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch, a sexy bitch 
Damn Girl You'se a sexy bitch, damn you'se a sexy bitch




Ma thith

----------


## illyrian rex

U2

Beautiful day


The heart is a bloom 
Shoots up through the stony ground 
There's no room 
No space to rent in this town 

You're out of luck 
And the reason that you had to care 
The traffic is stuck 
And you're not moving anywhere 

You thought you'd found a friend 
To take you out of this place 
Someone you could lend a hand 
In return for grace 

It's a beautiful day 
Sky falls, you feel like 
It's a beautiful day 
Don't let it get away 

You're on the road 
But you've got no destination 
You're in the mud 
In the maze of her imagination 

You love this town 
Even if that doesn't ring true 
You've been all over 
And it's been all over you 

It's a beautiful day 
Don't let it get away 
It's a beautiful day 

Touch me 
Take me to that other place 
Teach me 
I know I'm not a hopeless case 

See the world in green and blue 
See China right in front of you 
See the canyons broken by cloud 
See the tuna fleets clearing the sea out 
See the Bedouin fires at night 
See the oil fields at first light 
And see the bird with a leaf in her mouth 
After the flood all the colors came out 

It was a beautiful day 
Don't let it get away 
Beautiful day 

Touch me 
Take me to that other place 
Reach me 
I know I'm not a hopeless case 

What you don't have you don't need it now 
What you don't know you can feel it somehow 
What you don't have you don't need it now 
Don't need it now 
Was a beautiful day 

Kush vjen pas meje te tregon nje barcolete

----------


## arjan03

Kur te kthehesh perseri 
prane meje ti 
Fryma jote ngjyrat 
do me rizgjoje 

dhe atehere Shpirti im 
do te rijetoj 
parandjenjat jo 
nuk me gabojne 

Ref. 
(nuk te kam ty qe rri prane meje 
Mike kam Vetmine 
dhe Shoqeri me bejne Dhimbjet 
sepse nuk je ti 

te gjitha kto e kane nje fund 
e kam nje Parandjenje 
jo mos me thuaj kur do te vish 
me mire surprize te jete ) 

do te jemi si dikur 
vetem ene dhe ti 
Fatin a do mundem ta ndryshoj 
por do kthehemi nje dite 
bashke perseri 
parandjenjat jo 
nuk me gabojne 

Ref. 
(nuk te kam ty qe rri prane meje 
Mike kam Vetmine 
dhe Shoqeri me bejne Dhimbjet 
sepse nuk je ti 

te gjitha kto e kane nje fund 
e kam nje Parandjenje 
jo mos me thuaj kur do te vish 
me mire surprize te jete )

----------


## illyrian rex

Auuuuuuuu qfar lemshi, ika

----------


## arjan03

> Kur te kthehesh perseri 
> prane meje ti 
> Fryma jote ngjyrat 
> do me rizgjoje 
> 
> dhe atehere Shpirti im 
> do te rijetoj 
> parandjenjat jo 
> nuk me gabojne 
> ...




ai qe vjen pas te shkruaje titullin e nje filmi..............

----------


## fattlumi

Aliu i vogël dhe mësuesi ateist. 

Në një orë mësimi, një mësues po shpaloste idetë e tij mbi ateizmin, para nxënësve të vegjël. Pasi mbaroi së shpjeguari këndvështrimin e tij mbështetës ndaj ateizmit, u kthye nga nxënësit dhe i pyeti: "Tani tregojini mësuesit, kush nga ju është ateist?"
Nxënësit, pa e ditur fare se ç' kuptim kishte fjala ateizëm, thjesht për të ndjekur mësuesin, ngritën duart përpjetë. 
Vetëm Aliu i vogël bëri përjashtim nga grupi. Mësuesi, i çuditur nga qëndrimi i Aliut, e pyeti: 

- "Përse nuk e ngrite dorën si shokët e tu?"
- "Sepse unë nuk jam ateist"- u përgjigj ai.
- "E çfarë je ti, që nuk na qënke ateist?" – ia ktheu mësuesi.
- "Unë jam musliman" – iu përgjigj Aliu prerazi.
- "E përse qënke musliman ti?"
- "Sepse edhe prindërit e mi janë musliman" – tha Aliu.
- "Po sipas llogjikës tënde, sikur prindërit tuaj të ishin idiotë, ti çfarë do të ishe more Ali" – pyeti mësuesi ironik.
- "Një ateist, si puna jote" – ia preu Aliu.

Ai qe vjen pas meje te me rris reputacionin me  nje thenje te mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Colomba

Qofsh si ke nick Fattlum!
Ai qe vjen pas meje ,mundesisht te sjell nje poezi!

----------


## tetovarja87

p.sh.....per arjan03 "mr.mss.smith"



pas meje kushe vjen dy vargje nga poezia "vaje"

----------


## arjan03

poezia eshte kjo.................

Interneti
PREJ HOTMAILIT KUR TI LSHOVA SYT 
KUR TE PASH PASWORDIN NE FYT 
THASH U MYT KUKU PER MU 
SHPEJT WINDOWSIN E KAM STARTU 

JA PO QELI MESENGJERIN ME SHUM DESHIR 
PER ME GJET NJE QIK TE MIRE 
KAM VENDOS EDHE PIKE 
U NJOFTOVA ME NJE QIKE 

TUNG I THASH QKA PO BAN 
UNE JAM BACA SHABAN 
TUNG ME THA ME DASHURI 
UNE JAM DADA SELVI 

UNE E VESE PER DASHURI 
KAM DESHIR ME I PAS PES FEMI 
AJO ME THA O BABALOK LARGOHU 
SE TA FUTA BLOK 

OK I TASH NUK TE LUS 
PO TA FUTI NI VIRUS 
NUK ESHTE GAJLE THA PER MU 
KAM ADRES EDHE NE YAHOO

----------


## arjan03

poezia vaje.....................



Që ditën që vdiqe, që kur s'të kam parë
Lotët që kam derdhur, s'më janë dhe tharë
Shumë vjetë u bënë sot u mbushen dhjete
Që kur më ke lënë dhe s'të shoh ne jete!


Në ç'kopshte me lule ke qëndruar vallë?
S'të vjen keq për mua?S'të vjen mallë për djalë ?
O ëngjëll I bukur mos meno në botë
Kthehu të të shomë të na mbeten lotë


S'rrojmë dot pa tynë ti si rron pa neve?
Motëmot që rrojtëm bashkë s'më urreve
Atje tek rri janë qipariz' e varre
Kthehu të të shomë mos na lër përfare


Mos na lër të gjorë me zemër të ngrirë
Kthehu të gëzohesh kur të shoç tët birë
E ke lenë foshnje tani u bë burrë
S'arrite ta rritje s'të ka parë kurrë


Për ty shumë herë çoç do të më thotë
Por s'mund ti përgjigjem se më mbytin lotë
Kthej kokën mënjanë dhe vështroj përpjetë
Duke psherëtitur te zot' I vërtetë


O zot I vërtetë s'të erdhi keq për djalë
Kur i more mëmën dhe më le të gjallë
Të më keshe marrë do të qe më mirë
Dhe të rronte mëma të rriste të birë
Me se rrojnë foshnjat çi rrit çiliminjtë
Dashuri e mëmës dhe përkëdhelitë
Doje dritë o qiell more dritën time
dhe ma mbushe jetën plot me hidhërime
Tani rroj pa shpresë ndaj s'dua të rroj
Se dhe perëndinë tani s'e besoj.

ai,ajo qe vjen me pas te thote nje gjeagjeze..................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nje luge tlyn krejt boten e prelyn?????



ai qe vjen mbas le te me bjere nje kenge te leht...*

----------


## PINK

antari qe vjen poshte, te me bej ca masazh gishtat e kembeve.

----------


## 2043

> antari qe vjen poshte, te me bej ca masazh gishtat e kembeve.


po pra , s`kam pune tjeter une
sikur te kerkoja une deshira te cmendura do i beje ti pinko? :buzeqeshje:

----------

